# Other Hobbies



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

It's a given that all 2Coolers that frequent this board are hunters. Most are also fishermen or fisherwomen since they are 2Coolfishing site members. What are your other hobbies that you enjoy in your spare time (spare time?)? I guess that I should start since I started this thread! I have all the vices when it comes to hobbies. First was fishing, then came coins, then came cars, then came any collectibles (I have over 150 Ambassadeur reels, beer mugs, etc.). Now that I'm getting a little "long-in-the-tooth" I decided to make my "Bucket List". This includes finishing a car that I started 38+- years ago!!! Here she is!!! She's like a member of the family. She also has a few friends, a 1957 Chevy Bellaire 2-door hardtop and a 1982 Chevy 4X4 C1500 (also in need of restoration). No wonder why I can't keep a wife!!! I could use some help with my project!!! My youngest (son 28 years old this June) has some interest but he's just not a wrench-turner (maybe too greasy for him)!!! Oh well, he helps me push her in and out of the garage and is good company (even drinks a cool one with me regularly)!!! Now what's you other vices???


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

that is one strange looking 57 bel air


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What year is that Corvette? That's pretty cool!

Hunting, fishing and shooting keep me pretty well tied up. Collecting stuff doesn't take much time unless I'm on the hunt for something in particular.

Speaking of Ambassadeur Reels...I had over 200 and sold them all in one group to a guy from Japan for about 10 times what they were worth LOL!

I'm working on a Winchester 73 in .38-40 now, should be finished with it in a month or so.

TH


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ambassadeur Reels*

Do you have that Japanese guy's name? I need some cash to buy some new old stock parts!!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Corvette*

It's a 1960 that was originally a factory F.I. car. No original engine nor F.I. unit but I do have a 1961 Corvette 283 C.I. engine that needs rebuilding.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*57 Bellaire*

You wouldn't recognize it! It's cover up with boxes, tools, containers, etc.- kind of like a makeshift storage shelf! Too many projects-not enough time!!! I'm planning to approach them one at a time!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool project!!
I have way too many hobbies according to my wife. 
Here lately a whole lot of mountain biking.
Making my own beer and wine
hunting
fishing
Just started making bottle stoppers.
Tying flies,but that has been shelfed for a little while. 
Last but not least, is rebuilding my 1952 Chevy truck.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=470880&highlight=1952


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a nice looking still you have there.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Started curing and smoking meat a few years ago. A lot of fun!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Addicted to wooden boats collection... Even took a turn at trying to paint some of them.. Currently hooked on turning pens on the lathe...

So many things....so little time......hwell:


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Steve that's a good start on the spastic plastic. We used to watch a vette that had that painted on the side at the drags strip many moons ago. It was one wicked car crank had been alter so 2 cylinders fired at the same time and it sounded like 4 cylinder but it hauled a#&% and was hard to beat Beau


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

180 degree crank...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Tortuga those are some really neat looking boats, that has got to be fun.
Besides hunting and fishing I am currently into leatherwork.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> Tortuga those are some really neat looking boats, that has got to be fun.
> Besides hunting and fishing I am currently into leatherwork.


Good looking work there Daddyeaux! I'm going to have to search and see if you have a website.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I love to hunt, fish, work and drink beer!!!

Not necessarily in that order...lol.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tuga

Wow you have talent and I bet time to do al that beautiful stuff. I can only find time to hunt and fish and try to find enough money to continue since the wife quit work. Things havent been too good around here since I pointed out to her she used to be an asset now she is a liability. Went from one column to another LOL.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

sboudreaux said:


> Good looking work there Daddyeaux! I'm going to have to search and see if you have a website.


X2.. I would love to get a leather case for my rifle..

I'm currently rebuilding a 1968 Bronco. Repairing/ replacing floor pans and other rusted body parts. Rebuilding the motor, drive train and etc.

I've never done this before, but I bought a little mig welder and others tools. Guess I'm thinking I'm gas monkey garage..lol. Pulled off my friends ranch in rock springs, been sitting there growing in the weeds for 11 years. I'm going to give it to my brother as a gift.. He does not know I have it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Tortuga...
is that a Chris-Craft speedboat...w/90hp Chrysler flathead six?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow very nice stuff guys. I have a 37 Chevy that I enjoy tinkering with. Steverino my bucket list car is a 61 Vette.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Bucksnort, that is one Cool Chevy..........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

kweber said:


> Tortuga...
> is that a Chris-Craft speedboat...w/90hp Chrysler flathead six?


I think it was a Gar Wood designed "Rum Runner" from back in the Prohibition days. Most of them had Rolls Royce aircraft engines in them..to outrun the 'revenuers' don'tcha know....:rotfl: It was said that this particular boat could hold 100 cases of booze at 60 mph.. Boats like this are what made JFK's daddy very,very rich.....:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Tuga
> 
> Wow you have talent and I bet time to do al that beautiful stuff. I can only find time to hunt and fish and try to find enough money to continue since the wife quit work. Things havent been too good around here* since I pointed out to her she used to be an asset now she is a liability. *Went from one column to another LOL.


Mr Mayor...I got a nice crisp new $100 bill that says you ain't never said no such thing to Miss Brenda.....:rotfl:


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*spastic plastic*



kweber said:


> 180 degree crank...


I really sounded like a singer sewing machine on steroids. Beau


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Never seen so many weird and unique hobbies in one place before. Stuff I didin't even know exist. 
It's hard for a lot of us to find hobbies other than hunting or fishing, since there are so many sub-hobbies that branch off those 2 big ones. I'd have to say Long Range shooting and reloading for extreme accuracy. Plenty of money to dump into that one.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Cars and trucks I love working on them and collecting them. This is not all of them there are some in my barn.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

steverino said:


> It's a given that all 2Coolers that frequent this board are hunters. Most are also fishermen or fisherwomen since they are 2Coolfishing site members. What are your other hobbies that you enjoy in your spare time (spare time?)? I guess that I should start since I started this thread! I have all the vices when it comes to hobbies. First was fishing, then came coins, then came cars, then came any collectibles (I have over 150 Ambassadeur reels, beer mugs, etc.). Now that I'm getting a little "long-in-the-tooth" I decided to make my "Bucket List". This includes finishing a car that I started 38+- years ago!!! Here she is!!! She's like a member of the family. She also has a few friends, a 1957 Chevy Bellaire 2-door hardtop and a 1982 Chevy 4X4 C1500 (also in need of restoration). No wonder why I can't keep a wife!!! I could use some help with my project!!! My youngest (son 28 years old this June) has some interest but he's just not a wrench-turner (maybe too greasy for him)!!! Oh well, he helps me push her in and out of the garage and is good company (even drinks a cool one with me regularly)!!! Now what's you other vices???


Do you have a picture of the 1982 Chevy 1500? I have been looking for one to restore for a couple of years.


----------



## brant7574 (Dec 19, 2006)

Man, I thought I was a hobby freak. When I'm not working I'm hunting, fishing, building muzzle loaders & accoutrements, building duck calls, gunsmithing, trapping, riding motorcycles, and now training a puppy.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Yrs back I did Taxidermy work to help keep milk in our corn flakes, last yr I started doing fish again BUT will be a hobby as I will only do a limited # NOT the 200 yearly, prob do less than 50, going to do some competion work this yr. The bass (13lb)top R pictured in the ruff, the second pic is it and a 9lb bass ready for pick-up....WW


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is some good looking color on that redfish. Good work there.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I like to tear up some road occasionally.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Very nice WW


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sold my 69 Z/28 a few yrs ago...it needed lotsa love and got it... looks like brand new, now.
Tortuga.. you need a Bertram 31... love those boats...
probably the classic sportsfisherman ever...


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Besides hunting and fishing, love International travel - for instance, my next trip is North Germany , Denmark and brief visit to Sweden. I am also the family historian, tracking and recording our roots helps keep me entertained.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dang guys. After hunting and fishing I ain't got time for any other hobbies. Although, I do coach the occasional youth ball game.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Addicted to wooden boats collection... Even took a turn at trying to paint some of them.. Currently hooked on turning pens on the lathe...
> 
> So many things....so little time......hwell:


You, sir, are a man of many talents. I love the paintings.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pickin' shrooms. Especially this time of year ... the morel pop tends to coincide with Spring turkey ... !


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Those are buzzards you shooting at!!! 



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Pickin' shrooms. Especially this time of year ... the morel pop tends to coincide with Spring turkey ... !


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Love Making gear/stuff*

I got banned last time I listed my Hobby when a couple of 2Coolers asked me if I sold the Items in My Hobby..So... I gave them a Price and Off to Banned Camp..And then another time a 2Cooler needed a Bow, So I listed 4 I have in my Garage(With Prices) and Off to Banned Camp...
So, Guess I'll say my Hobby is Fine Whiskey in a Short Glass with a Ice Cube and a Smoke watching the Deer walk thru my front Yard..

Note to Self: Don't List a Price UNLESS in the Classifieds..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have over *300 Coleman lanterns, lamps, heaters, stoves, torches, military stoves & lanterns, irons, fireplace* inserts along with an additional 50 or so similar items of other Companys. Sunshine Safety Lamp dated 1901 is old of my oldest. This was the company that W.C. Coleman bought in 1906 and Changed the name to Coleman.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Boxing was my hobby for a while ... may try to fight one pro fight before I get too old.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Pickin' shrooms. Especially this time of year ... the morel pop tends to coincide with Spring turkey ... !


If anybody else would have posted this I would have said ..."Yeah Dude your going to poison yourself, too many bad ones". But having been to your ranch, I think you & Gary know more about mushrooms than Chef Ramsey!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Pickin' shrooms. Especially this time of year ... the morel pop tends to coincide with Spring turkey ... !


Let me join u sometime! Haha


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

My real hobby is sitting by a nice fire pit with a nice vsop and a dual wrapper cohiba. Beau


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*My hobby is finding a cheap hobby*

My hobby is trying to locate a cheap hobby. My wife says I have had too many expensive ones. I collect sports cards, mostly baseball. I got scouted in college, I was a junk ball pitcher. Not enough speed on a fast ball but I had a huge hanging curve and some other trash pitches. I was usually a relief and would close out a game. Guys swinging at a couple of other guys fast balls then I would come in and toss some slow but crazy moving stuff. Really threw them off their swing. I have somewhere near 300,000 cards stored in a closet. I love photography, no portrait just outdoors. I mostly shoot wild flowers and old buildings. Camera gear and lenses are expensive. Then I got into rockhounding. Collecting, cutting, shaping and polishing stones. Mostly what is known as semi-precious. I cut cabochons and put them into belt buckles (all western type). Don't cost much to hunt rocks, but the equipment to make them into something is pretty darn expensive. I reload for just about all my firearms and cast my own boolits. Casting is pretty cheap so far. Lead is getting a little pricy. My only other hobby is spending time with my granddaughters. Pricewise not too bad right now but they will get real pricy pretty soon.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

Old chevy truck, reloading, long distance shooting, a buddy is trying to get me into 3 gun. Ive got a squirrel / **** pup coming in May. A good cigar and cheap whiskey.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a fine looking old truck you have there. Brings back a lot of memories of trips to and from the woods in an old truck.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Those are buzzards you shooting at!!!


Ha ha ha ha ha ... they really might be after a good batch of tea. Pterodactyls, road-runners, squab â€¦ we donâ€™t discriminate â€¦ 



Timemachine said:


> If anybody else would have posted this I would have said ..."Yeah Dude your going to poison yourself, too many bad ones". But having been to your ranch, I think you & Gary know more about mushrooms than Chef Ramsey!


Well. Unfortunately, we don't bird hunt that property. You gotta head north a bit or east if you want to find morels and those are REALLY easy to pick out.

*** disclaimer ***

DO NOT PICK mushrooms unless you've been with an experienced mycologist at least once. Never eat a mushroom unless it's been identified as safe by 3 people. And NEVER use the internet as an identification guide. Liver failure, poisioning, and death are a real possibility if you eat the wrong cap.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol........I was curious what ya'll were doing with those shrooms, but now that you mention tea it is all coming back to me. A little distorted but still coming back.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

mywifeshusband said:


> My real hobby is sitting by a nice fire pit with a nice vsop and a dual wrapper cohiba. Beau


My kind of hobby.

I've been playing music since I was ten. My wife and I enjoy experimenting in the kitchen with all kinds of ingredients. Here this past couple of months I've been tinkerin with my own lures...nothing to show off yet but hopefully soon.


----------

